# You've been signed out



## Geezer (Oct 30, 2021)

`You've been signed out of skype.`

I get this message a couple of times a day on average. Then skype logs me back in automatically. I don't know why, it is not inactivity. Sometimes I get thrown out of skype when I am in the middle of a call. That is the inconvenient bit.

This is the web based version of skype that runs in chromium. I am really pleased that I can run skype under Freebsd. Not that I particularly like it or care about microsoft, it enables me to keep in touch with other inflexible dinosaurs.

Oops, thrown out again.

Anyone else get this?


----------



## a6h (Oct 30, 2021)

Somehow you are clearing the "Cookies and other site data" and/or "Site Settings" from the Chromium.
If it's the consequence of Clearing your browser data (CTRL+SHIFT+DELETE), make sure to uncheck:

1. "Cookies and other site data"
AND
2. "Site Settings"

To keep the Skype, logged-in.

P.S.
Chromium cache data is located in the $HOME/.cache/chromium
Maybe something is messing with the content of that folder. Just a possibility.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Sometimes I get thrown out of skype when I am in the middle of a call.





Geezer said:


> This is the web based version of skype that runs in chromium


I do lots of Skype calls (Skype for Business  ) during the day for work. On Windows using Firefox. I get those quite frequently lately too. It's probably an issue on the Skype side, not your local client.


----------

